# How to make artist friends?



## lightlyused (Jan 2, 2022)

Hello! I was wondering if any artists on the site enjoy networking/trading tips/etc? To be totally honest I've fairly new to the site and fandom in general and would love to meet someone who's got a little more experience navigating the community.

Not totally sure if I have a specific questions, but I'd love any advice/critiques other artists have of my work!


----------



## lightlyused (Jan 2, 2022)

Here's an example of one of my drawings!


----------



## Lioedevon427 (Jan 2, 2022)

I don’t have too much experience either, but your art looks really pretty ^w^


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jan 2, 2022)

lightlyused said:


> Here's an example of one of my drawings!


awww!!! I love your art!!
is so cute and fluffy!! >w<

you seem really cool lightyu :3
I can recommend you joining a cool discord art server I'm in if you like to hehe
it's a really cozy place where you can share arts, ask for opinions/critique, help others with their arts, just socialize and etc. ^w^


----------



## lightlyused (Jan 2, 2022)

Lioedevon427 said:


> I don’t have too much experience either, but your art looks really pretty ^w^


Thank you! That really means a lot!


----------



## lightlyused (Jan 2, 2022)

Fcomega121 said:


> awww!!! I love your art!!
> is so cute and fluffy!! >w<
> 
> you seem really cool lightyu :3
> ...


I would honestly love that! <3
And fluffy characters are definitely my favorite to draw!


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 2, 2022)

lightlyused said:


> I would honestly love that! <3
> And fluffy characters are definitely my favorite to draw!


Owner is @PaxTerra

I'm in the same server!


----------



## lightlyused (Jan 2, 2022)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Owner is @PaxTerra
> 
> I'm in the same server!


How do I join? I'm useless at Discord tbh


----------



## Hound-of-chulainn (Jan 2, 2022)

I've got plenty of years logged as an artist, but not much to show for it, but I mostly do it as a hobby these days.  ^_^"
I keep my anthro art and personal art pages separate, and I occasionally forget to update one or both pages. xD
Do you have somewhere you post your art?


----------



## lightlyused (Jan 2, 2022)

Hound-of-chulainn said:


> I've got plenty of years logged as an artist, but not much to show for it, but I mostly do it as a hobby these days.  ^_^"
> I keep my anthro art and personal art pages separate, and I occasionally forget to update one or both pages. xD
> Do you have somewhere you post your art?


I post on Furaffinity, but I do (and plan to continue) to post NSFW stuff I've done for people there. I literally just made an account yesterday, but the drawings are stuff i've done for people/stuff in general recently. So you're more than welcome to follow, but it might get kind of weird sometimes based on requests I'm given by people? ^^;
If that's okay, my username is the same there as it is here!


----------



## lightlyused (Jan 2, 2022)

Hound-of-chulainn said:


> I've got plenty of years logged as an artist, but not much to show for it, but I mostly do it as a hobby these days.  ^_^"
> I keep my anthro art and personal art pages separate, and I occasionally forget to update one or both pages. xD
> Do you have somewhere you post your art?


OH DUH and I have an Instagram that isn't furry-related, just SFW commissions/personal drawings I've done for friends.








						(@ART33ST) • Instagram photos and videos
					

63 Followers, 9 Following, 57 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from  (@ART33ST)




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Hound-of-chulainn (Jan 2, 2022)

lightlyused said:


> I post on Furaffinity, but I do (and plan to continue) to post NSFW stuff I've done for people there. I literally just made an account yesterday, but the drawings are stuff i've done for people/stuff in general recently. So you're more than welcome to follow, but it might get kind of weird sometimes based on requests I'm given by people? ^^;
> If that's okay, my username is the same there as it is here!


I'll shoot ya a follow. I've got mostly doodles in my gallery, and also a few NSFW gifs I tried to animate, I've got a new piece I want to upload soon, but that depends on how quickly I get around to finishing it.  xD


----------



## lightlyused (Jan 2, 2022)

Hound-of-chulainn said:


> I'll shoot ya a follow. I've got mostly doodles in my gallery, and also a few NSFW gifs I tried to animate, I've got a new piece I want to upload soon, but that depends on how quickly I get around to finishing it.  xD


Heck yeah! I'll follow back!


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 2, 2022)

lightlyused said:


> How do I join? I'm useless at Discord tbh


I've tagged pax so he should see this thread. I'll poke him on discord too


----------



## LameFox (Jan 2, 2022)

I've had the most luck joining discord groups run by artists I like. It tends to attract people who lean toward certain styles which makes it easier to talk about when it comes to things like critique because we have relatively similar goals and can base advice on that.


----------



## lightlyused (Jan 3, 2022)

LameFox said:


> I've had the most luck joining discord groups run by artists I like. It tends to attract people who lean toward certain styles which makes it easier to talk about when it comes to things like critique because we have relatively similar goals and can base advice on that.


Just joined one! I'm a part of a ton of gaming servers, so joining some furry ones seems like the logical next step. It's been extremely easy to meet people so far lol


----------



## sushy (Jan 3, 2022)

Maybe it is also an idea to upload some of your work on the main site? I checked your profile and there was no art there. I usually start interacting on FA.


----------



## lightlyused (Jan 3, 2022)

sushy said:


> Maybe it is also an idea to upload some of your work on the main site? I checked your profile and there was no art there. I usually start interacting on FA.


Wait whaaaaahhh, you didn’t see any art? There should be four submissions!


----------



## Hound-of-chulainn (Jan 3, 2022)

lightlyused said:


> Wait whaaaaahhh, you didn’t see any art? There should be four submissions!


Oh, you don't need to add the full url to your FA page in your bio. Yours is going to "Lightly"'s page instead right now 'cause it hit the character limit.  
They should really update that to make it less confusing for people. ^_^"


----------



## Raever (Jan 3, 2022)

Discord might be your best bet, people tend to share art and look for critique in many discord groups. 
Whether it will be healthy or toxic depends on the group, mind you, but when it works it works.


----------



## lightlyused (Jan 3, 2022)

Hound-of-chulainn said:


> Oh, you don't need to add the full url to your FA page in your bio. Yours is going to "Lightly"'s page instead right now 'cause it hit the character limit.
> They should really update that to make it less confusing for people. ^_^"


I would have never even noticed that, thanks for pointing it out! Just updated it along with my Discord name


----------



## LameFox (Jan 3, 2022)

lol. I had wondered why that was empty, considering the thread.


----------



## Seabear24 (Jan 16, 2022)

Ive also been trying to make art friends @-@ 
I feel like its hard because the usual group I run with is so 'artistic chatty' but rarely shows work for it if that makes sense? But heres a few of my pieces. Im not really a good furry artist but i can draw dragons haha


----------



## Hoodwinks (Jan 17, 2022)

Hey there! 

I'm not very active in groups. I tend to post my art on my socials and run for the hills on most days haha. That being said, I'm pretty active in non-art spheres and chatty on here, so feel free to share your work! A bunch of us are always pretty keen to offer tips and pointers if the thread owner requests it


----------



## lightlyused (Jan 19, 2022)

Hoodwinks said:


> Hey there!
> 
> I'm not very active in groups. I tend to post my art on my socials and run for the hills on most days haha. That being said, I'm pretty active in non-art spheres and chatty on here, so feel free to share your work! A bunch of us are always pretty keen to offer tips and pointers if the thread owner requests it


Woohoo! also sorry it took a couple days to respond-
I just got back from vacation! My Furaffinity is https://www.furaffinity.net/user/lightlyused/ if you wanna take a look


----------



## lightlyused (Jan 19, 2022)

Seabear24 said:


> Ive also been trying to make art friends @-@
> I feel like its hard because the usual group I run with is so 'artistic chatty' but rarely shows work for it if that makes sense? But heres a few of my pieces. Im not really a good furry artist but i can draw dragons haha


That's so good! Love your line work
I haven't done a traditional drawing in forever. I've had an ipad I've been using as a tablet for a couple of years ago and I'm spoiled


----------



## SodaTheAlien (Jan 20, 2022)

Hi! Sorry if I’m too late to this discussion but I am also an artist and would love to chat ^^ I also have a discord group I hang with if you are open to joining another one haha. Or if you just want to chat on discord my user is FurryPotato#7472 :3 hope you are healthy and happy!!  oh! Also I can be awkward at times. Hope that’s not too much of an issue!!


----------



## SodaTheAlien (Jan 20, 2022)

SodaTheAlien said:


> Hi! Sorry if I’m too late to this discussion but I am also an artist and would love to chat ^^ I also have a discord group I hang with if you are open to joining another one haha. Or if you just want to chat on discord my user is FurryPotato#7472 :3 hope you are healthy and happy!!  oh! Also I can be awkward at times. Hope that’s not too much of an issue!!


Also your art is really good! How dare you say your a beginner :0 your amazballs!


----------



## Seabear24 (Jan 20, 2022)

lightlyused said:


> That's so good! Love your line work
> I haven't done a traditional drawing in forever. I've had an ipad I've been using as a tablet for a couple of years ago and I'm spoiled


Ah, thanks so much! Yeah I'm fairly new to digital myself, but it's def fun. It's easier to sketch, that's for sure. My husband bought me my first tablet a few years ago but I didn't really start to break into it until just the last year or so. It's a learning experience. It makes for more refining which is nice, there's a lot of things that digital allows that you just can't replicate in traditional


----------



## lightlyused (Jan 21, 2022)

SodaTheAlien said:


> Hi! Sorry if I’m too late to this discussion but I am also an artist and would love to chat ^^ I also have a discord group I hang with if you are open to joining another one haha. Or if you just want to chat on discord my user is FurryPotato#7472 :3 hope you are healthy and happy!!  oh! Also I can be awkward at times. Hope that’s not too much of an issue!!


I'll add you!


----------



## SodaTheAlien (Jan 21, 2022)

oki! ^^


----------



## Aquasystem (Jan 22, 2022)

lightlyused said:


> Hello! I was wondering if any artists on the site enjoy networking/trading tips/etc? To be totally honest I've fairly new to the site and fandom in general and would love to meet someone who's got a little more experience navigating the community.
> 
> Not totally sure if I have a specific questions, but I'd love any advice/critiques other artists have of my work!


hey hey im new too! made this account yesterday and in search of connections with other artists from this community! it's nice to meet you and i adore your art,if you have an FA account if you want we can watch each other there i have discord too if you wanna but i prefer if i just dm it to you instead of sending it in a public forum :0


----------



## Aquasystem (Jan 22, 2022)

Seabear24 said:


> Ive also been trying to make art friends @-@
> I feel like its hard because the usual group I run with is so 'artistic chatty' but rarely shows work for it if that makes sense? But heres a few of my pieces. Im not really a good furry artist but i can draw dragons haha


we can be friends also ur art is cool >:0


----------



## Seabear24 (Jan 22, 2022)

Aquasystem said:


> we can be friends also ur art is cool >:0


Ah thanks so much! My handle on FA is the same as here haha, feel free to add me if you want! I kind of lurk the forums but im not really active in any one area, though i do have a discord im on pretty consistently


----------

